# The Crown Jewel



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

This is the amp I was talking about. Didn't ever think I'd see a US Amps amplifier at a scrap yard. If I did it'd be a little one, nothing to get too excited over.

Hell no. I stumbled across a very rare piece of US Amps history (apparently). 

I had this thing for like a month or so now and finally pulled the board to see what exactly it was two days ago.

US AMPS
US 500A
REV 02
MADE IN THE USA

You've got to be ****ting me...




One picture says it all.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow, that is amazing..lucky devil you


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

A literal scrap yard? Or like a car junk yard, (pull a part, sect)


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

A scrap yard where you get money for metal. Someone got probably two dollars for the aluminum sink


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ridiculous. That looks to be in really good shape.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What is rare about that one?


----------



## e=mc2 (Dec 4, 2013)

junk.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What is rare about that one?


Apparently the 500A was part of the very first line of amps back in 1990-91. This particular amp has no serial number, just the number 122 scratched into the board. Never even heard of it until I did a search and even then only a handful of threads had any relevant information about it. I need to send an email to the tech at RE, I heard he was around back then. Maybe he can tell me how to bridge this amp. 

Specs- rms at 14v
375 X 2 @ 4 ohms
600 X 2 @ 2 ohms
1200 X 1 @ 4 ohms

Dampening factor of 1000, S/N ratio of 100db.

Pure class A power


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

e=mc2 said:


> junk.


You're out of your element Donnie.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Class A or not, that's a nice score!


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Inferno333 said:


> Ridiculous. That looks to be in really good shape.


Its not too bad at all, the sticker is a bit knicked and one of the corners is a little bent but that's no biggie.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

WestCo said:


> Class A or not, that's a nice score!


Thanks man. Its gonna look nice in my trunk some day soon.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's an A/B class amp, just class A biased. If that was a true class A, at that rated power, that amp would be much, much bigger.

Regardless, great find/save.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah.. There is a good chance I saw your board on the stack of boards in the little back room building where US AMPS started. US AMPS started in a building that was next to the fabrication are of a shop in Gainesville. (I can't remember any more what the shop was called, I want to say Car Stereo Concepts..). My buddy was having an IrocZ built by Bill Macrides at that shop. We got to go check out the US AMPS area. There was a dude (I think it was Jack) sitting in this crazy smoke filled room, hoving over amp boards with a soldering iron. There were stacks of boards and blank extrusions everywhere. It was a pretty cool experience to look back on.






OldSchoolAddict said:


> Apparently the 500A was part of the very first line of amps back in 1990-91. This particular amp has no serial number, just the number 122 scratched into the board. Never even heard of it until I did a search and even then only a handful of threads had any relevant information about it. I need to send an email to the tech at RE, I heard he was around back then. Maybe he can tell me how to bridge this amp.
> 
> Specs- rms at 14v
> 375 X 2 @ 4 ohms
> ...


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy sweet rescue!! 

Does it work? Guessing it'd need a thorough going through to ensure everything is in working order. 

Doesn't it make you feel good to rescue that from an untimely death?


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Dude I'm just a lunatic running around taking home all this old beat down ****. I'm obsessed with keeping history around AND USING IT. Just wait till you see the car I bought. To some its a rotting laughing stock but I love it cause I know what my hands can do with a car. Reminds me, I gotta go out and try to do the exhaust manifold gaskets. Hopefully the Pb blaster took effect.

And unfortunately the 500A doesn't turn on all the way. When power is applied to the remote lead you hear a quick little squeal or whistle almost then a similar sound but quieter when power is taken away. All the main caps look a little odd. The labels seem a bit stretched, I'm betting one is leaking near the leads.

They are over 20 years old soooooo you get the idea.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I must have almost 20 amps, most of which are projects lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

If I were you I`d not apply power to it. not without closer inspection.


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh man, I'm sure it can be repaired! Check my thread on my 4 channel. Same noise. Burned resistors. Gonna replace the burned resistors, replace the caps, and re-test. Good luck with yours!! Would be nice to see her up and running again. Especially a junk heap rescue!


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks dude, I'm definitely gonna get it working soon!


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

These bigger model US Amps seem pretty straight forward. I heard some people won't touch these as far as repairs.

Any things better to try to fix than a friggin Kenwood...


----------

